# Open spot on the boat this Sunday



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an open spot on my boat this Sunday if anyone is interested. 27 foot World Cat leaving out of Sherman Cove at 0630.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Bump... Someone jump on board. Hard to come by an offer like this on a weekend...


----------

